# Problème de chargement d'images sur Google Image



## Laurent2 (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, depuis que j'utilise mon nouvel ordinateur (IMAC OS10.6 j'ai un problème avec Google Image, ) et le problème survient avec Safari et Firefox ... . Dès que je fais une recherche d'une image sur Google Image, que je mette n'importe quoi la page s'affiche bien avec les noms d'images et tout mais reste juste les cadres vides sans images... parfois en attendant environ 5 min, une ou deux images se chargent mais pas plus... c'est le seul site qui me fait ça. Le problème ne survient que sur mon Mac. Mon collègue (qui utilise un macbook pro avec OSX 10.5 et le même routeur) n'a pas ce problème.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Un tout grand merci !!!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

bonjour
dernier sujet 100% là dessus
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/recherche-google-par-images-capricieuse-sous-snow-296063.html


----------

